

On Cryptocoins And Quantum Computers... - harrel
http://wayneharrelblog.com/post/78460298154/on-cryptocoins-and-quantum-computers

======
jsnk
>After the inception of quantum computers that actually work in our world,
gazillion times faster and what not, what will happen to the cryptocoin mining
world?

Cryptocurrencies probably will be least of our worries. We may have to rethink
cryptography all together.

------
gwern
Why do any research
([https://encrypted.google.com/#q=bitcoin+quantum+computing](https://encrypted.google.com/#q=bitcoin+quantum+computing))
when you can just write a content-free blog post and submit to HN?

